# Garrion Tower



## corn_flake88 (Nov 5, 2015)

This building was an amazing find! I had wanted to see this house for ages, and was finally able to after I'd heard that it had fallen into disrepair. 

Garrion Tower was built in the early 17th century, architect and owners unknown. 
It is a Grade B listed building. I had read that a few years back it had been sold for £425,000 to a restorer, but by the looks of it, no work has actually gone ahead. I couldn't get any interior shots sadly, although I do intend to go back in the winter for another visit. 

Some photos: 
_*There are plenty of outhouses and cottages around the Tower itself:*_


Cottage by corn flake, on Flickr

_*I found some creepy hands sculpture:*_


Creepy Hands by corn flake, on Flickr

_*Plenty of other places to explore:*_


Outbuildings by corn flake, on Flickr

_*More buildings:*_ 


Buildings by corn flake, on Flickr

_*Garrion Tower:*_


Garrion Tower by corn flake, on Flickr

_*Junk:*_


Junk by corn flake, on Flickr

_*Summer House:*_


Summer House by corn flake, on Flickr

_*Long Walk:*_


Long Walk by corn flake, on Flickr

Sorry for all the B&W posts! It sets the mood!


----------



## smiler (Nov 5, 2015)

Nothing to apologize for Flake, they're your pics and darn good, it looks a fascinating place and a follow-up would be good but only if it's safe, I Loved it, Many Thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 6, 2015)

Loved that...especially the Garrion tower and the summer house.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2015)

What a lovely place! One shot even makes it look like a mini Chateau Miranda! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------

